# MTH Autogas & Refillable bottles



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Looking at all of the alternatives for a refillable installation.
I have done "Gaslow" but recall seeing a company at a show utilising the lightweight bottles similar to BP. I think it was MTH the website etc doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Steve,

Yes, it is MTH Autogas 01594 563538 
The Old Forestry Workshop
Castlemain Parkend
Lydney
Gloucester
GL15 4HH

1) The website down is nothing more sinister than the administration of the company is a shambles.

2) He does, however, have an excellent reputation with those customers who have successfully managed to get his attention.

3) Don't go for their lightweight bottles, as they don't have an 80% fill valve. 3 years ago I asked him at every show I saw him at, for months, when they would have the 80% fill valves in, and it was always in 3 weeks' time. Maybe it was a consistent slip of his tongue and he meant 3 years, in which case you may be lucky.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave. I will probably contact them on Monday.

Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What about this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

Could this be used to fill a Calor Propane Bottle  ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Technically, yes.

Please don't do it when I'm filling up at the same station, though. The 80% fill valve is there for a reason, and most accidents are through human error.

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

But not a good idea then?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

MTH are here at the Newark showground , if you need any info just message me and i will call over to them. I have the MTH system fitted to my motorhome never had any problems with them 


Cheers Mark


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mark,

Is here as in here and now??

Is the show open tomorrow?

I will endeavour to find out.

Steve


----------

